

Is Google's Over Optimization Penalty Its Jump The Shark Moment In Web Search? - j_col
http://marketingland.com/is-googles-over-optimization-penalty-its-jump-the-shark-moment-in-web-search-8633

======
j_col
Love this quote from Sergey Brin from 1999 (how things have changed!):

"Google's slightly different in that we never ban anybody, and we don't really
believe in spam in the sense that there's no mechanism for removing people
from our index. The fundamental concept we use is, you know, is this page
relevant to the search? And, you know, some pages which, you know, they may
almost never appear on the search results page because they're just not that
relevant."

